# Looking for a swiss screw substitute



## jhanko (Jul 17, 2009)

I've pretty much maxed out my mini-lathe and mini-mill. While I'm very happy with the quality they can produce, they're just too slow. I'm going to keep them for prototypes and oddball jobs, but need something that can produce. I've been looking at used swiss screws. They will definitely do what I want, but I can't and don't want to deal with a bar feeder and having to buy top notch stock. This is what I need:

Small footprint. Must easilly fit in 1/2 of a one car garage.
Able to run off 125 amp home service. 3 phase converter OK.
1" bar capacity. More would be nice, but not required.
Must have programmable C axis.
Must have at least one live tool.
Less that $30k. Used is OK.

I'm having a hard time finding this machine, especially used. The Emco E25 seems to fit my needs perfectly, but they can't be found in the US. Does anyone know of an identical machine? Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## rmteo (Jul 19, 2009)

The E25 is here (look under EmcoTurn):
http://www.emcoworld.com/Turning.34.0.html?&L=1

I am guessing that with the options you want (C axis, live tooling) you are looking at $100K+ new. Your best bet is to check with used machine dealers to see if there are used machines at your price point.


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 19, 2009)

Where did you find Emco lathe prices? Out of curiosity I'd like to know the Emcomat 14S and 14D prices...


rmteo said:


> The E25 is here (look under EmcoTurn):
> http://www.emcoworld.com/Turning.34.0.html?&L=1
> 
> I am guessing that with the options you want (C axis, live tooling) you are looking at $100K+ new. Your best bet is to check with used machine dealers to see if there are used machines at your price point.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 19, 2009)

I got a price quote from their local dealer/distributor. If you want to look at machines ideal for manufacturing flashlights, see here:
http://www.miyano-usa.com/products.asp?type=Turning 5-10 Axis

Multi-spindle, multi-turret, Y-axis, etc. You are looking at $150-300K though.


----------



## jhanko (Jul 19, 2009)

rmteo said:


> The E25 is here (look under EmcoTurn):
> http://www.emcoworld.com/Turning.34.0.html?&L=1
> 
> I am guessing that with the options you want (C axis, live tooling) you are looking at $100K+ new. Your best bet is to check with used machine dealers to see if there are used machines at your price point.



The base price of a new E25 is $55,000 USD. The C axis and one live tool problably add another $5k. Getting a used one might fit my budget, but finding one is another story.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 19, 2009)

You should contact the local dealer for more accurate pricing. Live tooling with C axis is usually a $20-30K option. Individual driven toolholders (radial or axial) are $2-4K each.


----------



## tino_ale (Jul 19, 2009)

Just found the conventionnal Emcomat 14D listed at 37'200CHF (=$35'000) on a website that lists the E25 2-axis $70'000. Maybe this website is too high but heck, EMCO machines are expensive :ironic:


----------



## rmteo (Jul 21, 2009)

The EMCO are really no more or less expensive than other brands. Most (if not all) CNC machine tool manufacturers do not give pricing on the web. About the ONLY one that has on-line pricing is Haas Automation. For a good idea of what a lathe or mill costs (including options) you can create your own price quote direct from the manufacturer here:
http://www.haascnc.com/home.asp


----------



## rmteo (Aug 5, 2009)

Jeff, I just received this from a machinery dealer:



> *HWACHEON Cutex 160MC CNC Turning Center With Live Tooling,* Fanuc 0i-TB CNC Control, 11.8" Max Turning, 6" Chuck, Live Tooling, C-Axis, New 2004. Very Low Hours, $ 39,500



If you are interested, I will PM it to you.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 6, 2009)

A Brown & Sharpe #00G single spindle screw machine would do what you want ... but you'll need to find a setup person to change the machine over for each different job. They are about the size of the Emco, but all mechanical.

Cheap enough to buy, especially today.


----------

